

Tracking the LA/OC Fire on Google Maps - rockstar9
http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?hl=en&gl=us&ie=UTF8&oe=UTF8&msa=0&msid=106212521568035882004.00045bb7819236c3696ea&t=h&ll=33.966142,-117.788544&spn=0.1754,0.256462&z=12

======
tlrobinson
Cool. I wrote this similar simple web app a couple years ago (unofficially)
for my university, USC: <http://usccrime.org/>

------
whalesalad
Stepmoms' parents live just a few blocks from that blue evacuation zone on
Brea Canyon drive. Crazyness.

